# Minimum 20,000 THB per person to visit Thailand?



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi expats & Thai locals. I am planning a visit sometime end of the year for a holiday with my wife and her parents. Maybe a 4D3N stay in Bangkok.

I read with some alarm that the govt expects each visitor to carry a minimum of 20,000 THB per person for tourists or 40,000 THB per family or you might get detained and deported.

<Snip>

First off, that is ALOT of cash to be carrying around. We won't need so much cash other than for local expenses. The major expenses of flight and accommodation would have been paid for by credit card already. Who wants to carry so much cash and risk of losing it in a foreign place?

Second, even if we brought it, it is unlikely that we can / want to finish using up what is essentially USD1,200 in Thai currency for a short 4D3N holiday. If we converted it to THB and converted it back, we would be paying for the conversion twice! This costs money we wouldn't need to spend.

I would like to ask, is this ruling still in force? And is there any way around it?

My wife and I would very much like to visit Bangkok. But if there is no way around it, we may could end up visiting other similar range places instead like Penang / KL / JB /Ipoh in Malaysia or Bandung in Indonesia. (That is not preferable as I have worked/visited in Malaysia / Bandung before. But this is with wifey's parents so it will be good for them but bad for me).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

jlceau said:


> I would like to ask, is this ruling still in force? And is there any way around it?


As far as I am aware, yes it is still in force. Even if I could find someone saying otherwise based on personal experience I would be wary. This is Thailand and the rules are often interpreted differently by different heads of departments so you never really know what you are faced with until the time arrives.

Any way around it? Almost certainly not.

Why do you think you will be walking around a strange country with a load of cash in your pocket? Most hotels have safes in the rooms so you will not need to.

The first time I came to Thailand I brought 100,000 baht in cash. Straight to the hotel and stashed away safely - no drama.

I agree the conversion rate is not favourable but you need to look at it from the Thai perspective - they are quite keen to keep as many non-Thai dregs out of their country, which is fair enough, and if this "rule" helps that then I am in favour.


----------



## windknot1 (Jul 28, 2017)

20,000 ThB is only about 600 USD.....not that much for a 2 week vacation, if you think about it. I have been 3 times and stay a month and bring 3000 USD with me, and an ATM card to get more if necessary. But I have never been asked to show any form of solvency at immigration in Suvarnabhumi Airport, so I do not think they enforce it.


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

I am only thinking of going 4 days. and with more than 2 people, that would be 40,000 THB at minimum, or USD1,200.
Kind of alot for a 4D3N stay isn't it?


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't think you can negotiate this, especially on this forum. 
But you don't have to spend it all. They are obviously trying to screen out "undesirable" immigrants.

If $600 is "kind of alot" then maybe international travel is not for you.


----------



## Daniel J. (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello Jlceau,

40 000 baths just for 4D3N is definitely a lot to carry with you ... But what if you just take the half with you and, if you need more during your stay, just find an ATM so you can get more cash ? 

Have a good day !


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

Daniel J. said:


> Hello Jlceau,
> 
> 40 000 baths just for 4D3N is definitely a lot to carry with you ... But what if you just take the half with you and, if you need more during your stay, just find an ATM so you can get more cash ?
> 
> Have a good day !


Precisely. I don't get why i'm being looked down upon with disdain by others in the forum. USD1,200 is ALOT for 4D3N stay especially when flight and accommodation were already paid for in advance.

And i can't just bring half. Because Thailand arrival guidelines dictate that at least THB 40,000 for party more than 1 pax. And they won't allow you to go ATM at border and reserve the right to turn you away.

That's why I'm here trying to find out if there are more reasonable arrangements. Otherwise, we just lose on the exchange rate twice.


----------



## Oracle58 (Aug 2, 2017)

I believe this rule is generally aimed at the backpacker brigade who roll up with peanuts and sleep just about anywhere and live as cheaply as possible.The same element doing back to back visas to prolong the stay.
If as family you can show access to funds and have onward travel arrangements booked there would be no issue. Its those that dont have this that face problems.


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Years ago, before ATMs were really common, I went to Europe with my wife. We each carried about that much in Traveler's Cheques stashed in our money belts - and that was not even required by immigration.


----------



## nanglong218 (Aug 31, 2017)

You will have no problem whatsoever. Thailand is trying to improve its image and attract a higher class of tourist. When you arrive walk through the green door, if challenged show that farang passport and a Visa/Mastercard. They will back away from you fast. The chances of this are about NIL. Come to BKK and enjoy your holiday'


----------



## BKK_James (Sep 7, 2017)

If you don't want to carry cash, have you thought about travelers checks? [It's been a long time, but this is what I brought to Thailand the first time I visited]. I wanted to comfort of knowing that if they were lost, or stolen, I could still 'get my money back'...


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay, the proof of funds rule is actually part of what I call the 3-proof-ofz and has been in place since 1979 and it was amended to increase the amounts a good while back.

Of the THOUSANDS of people who fly in every day very few are questioned and most of those have a "history" of living here either on back-2-back visa exempt entries or tourist visas.

Most travelers are unlikely to be asked to show proof of funds. Please be advised there are no ATM's in the arrival areas of both bangkok airports. Officers are NOT letting people use the ATM's after the stamp in area to get money out. Also they won't accept a bank balance or a credit card. If you're asked you need to show cash or travelers checks. 

BTW: the 3-proof-ofz (which you can be asked to show stamping into the country) are;
proof of adequate funds
-10K baht entering visa exempt
-20K baht entering on a Tourist or a Non-Immigrant visa 
proof of hotel booking or confirmed lodging
proof of onward travel
-within 30 days entering visa exempt
-within 60 days entering on a tourist visa


----------

